# Nino Bernado



## Master of Blades (Nov 1, 2002)

I know this guy is pretty elusive and I think he lives in Barbados or somewhere now but has anyone heard of this guy. He taught my teacher Kali at the Dungeon down in the UK for three years or something and I was just wondering if any of you guys knew of him?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2002)

What's that?


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 2, 2002)

Sorry, not the Dungeon, The Basement! And it was literally that. A Basement with a really low ceiling and so on. Dunno where I get the Dungeon from  

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 3, 2002)

Oh its okay, Ive found him and some imformation on him. thanks a lot anyway.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Nov 25, 2002)

only info i know of him is that he was a student of the late WCK GM wong shum leung.

i think there should be a link for him if you google his name and the basement.


----------

